# Installing fedora with windows already installed



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 12, 2011)

hey guys help me out in installing fedora parallel to windows..

I had tried to run fedora through a bootable cd but it stops half way on booting..
Further i had also tried to run it on a virtual box but same problem persists...
I git the fdora image file from Digit June 11 apps dvd.. guys please help..


----------



## Kniwor (Jun 12, 2011)

You will need to givve more details of the problem. What error does it give?


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 12, 2011)

within half an hour if possible i will post the screenshot of virtul box..

while instaaling or running on a virtual box the blue boot line stops after 80 to 90% completion... i also waited for 15-20 mins for some response bt screen was same..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 12, 2011)

Harshit Srivastava said:
			
		

> I had tried to run fedora through a bootable cd but it stops half way on booting..


 The CD might be damaged(there are sometimes damages that the naked eye cant see! )



			
				 Harshit Srivastava said:
			
		

> while instaaling or running on a virtual box the blue boot line stops after 80 to 90% completion.


 Did you configure Virtual Box properly? 

Also pls post the full system specs of your PC. Problems might occur if you have deficient   ammount of RAM


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 12, 2011)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2560/5823673614_f5128a100b_m.jpg

@thetechfreak-- i had configured the virtual box properly. i also tried other image files bt they were working properly... 
the above screen shot might clear my problem.. 
the blue bar stops & nothing seems to happen on screen . plz help.

MY PC CONFIG-
mercury 945 board. 1.5 gb ddr2 ram, 160 gb WD hdd. INtel pentium d dual core 2.8 Ghz processor
i use WIn Xp professional SP2.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jun 12, 2011)

^^ That image is not legible at all pal


----------



## Rahim (Jun 13, 2011)

Do a md5sum to check the integrity of the image.
*fedoraproject.org/verify


----------



## Dark Core (Jun 19, 2011)

+1 with Rahin
Chck fr CD Errors, :O


----------

